# do alot of people recover ?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

first well my question do most people recover from derealization? & do you think there are way more people out there that have recovered & just never look back at this site or other sites? ( i wouldnt either besides to tell my story) 
trying to stay positive but so scared :/


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

i assume most people do not recover.


----------



## stuckinbetween (Feb 17, 2012)

Completely disagree with above comment! Most people do recover, they just never look back, and really they have no reason to, once they have overcome this! I did recover once before and on my way to recovery now, although it is much more difficult this time.


----------



## MelloMan489 (Mar 29, 2012)

stuckinbetween said:


> Completely disagree with above comment! Most people do recover, they just never look back, and really they have no reason to, once they have overcome this! I did recover once before and on my way to recovery now, although it is much more difficult this time.


Stuckinbetween, do you mind if I ask how you felt whenever you first initial recovery period occured? And also, when you say that you're back on your way to recovery now, are you meaning that you more or less relapsed (sorry if that sounds harsh; I REALLY hate that word.)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

stuckinbetween said:


> Completely disagree with above comment! Most people do recover, they just never look back, and really they have no reason to, once they have overcome this! I did recover once before and on my way to recovery now, although it is much more difficult this time.


I'm in agreement with PhoenixDown. In the nearly 3 years I've spent being active on this forum, most people who do leave, aren't leaving because they recovered. People come and people go, but rarely have I seen people recover and THEN go. You can argue that people "don't look back" but if they don't first post a recovery story how can you say they recovered? I see many leave, only to come back and report shit like "I've MOSTLY recovered."


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't really get to many stories on here about people that have recovered. A few, I guess. What I have noticed is that many people make an account and maybe one post and never get on it again. I don't think most of the people really had dp/dr in the first place and then realize that and never get on again.


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

stuckinbetween said:


> Completely disagree with above comment! Most people do recover, they just never look back, and really they have no reason to, once they have overcome this! I did recover once before and on my way to recovery now, although it is much more difficult this time.


When you say you recovered, it means you don't relapse again. or else "treated" would be the right word.

how did you get dp the first place and how did you relapse if you don't mind me asking so i don't relapse


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think most people recover from symptoms of dp and dr, I thnk there isn't as much research on people with full dissociative disorders, those are harder to overcome, but not impossible


----------

